
Climate scientists are struggling to find the right words for very bad news - okket
https://www.washingtonpost.com/energy-environment/2018/10/03/climate-scientists-are-struggling-find-right-words-very-bad-news/
======
contentpls
The content:

[https://outline.com/278dJE](https://outline.com/278dJE)

